# برنامج خارق المميزات يكشف في نظامك اكثر من 6000 خطأ و يصلحها جميعا+الكراك



## PETER_OSCAR (27 مارس 2009)

*XP Repair Pro 3.5.5 FULL (البرنامج كامل )*




*3.5.5*




*1.324 M



*








*البرنامج رائع بمعنى الكلمة ويحتوى على ادوات كثيرة وهذة اهمها اصلاح اكثر من 600000 خطاء بالجهاز على حسب كلام الشركة المصنعة فهو عبارة عن مجموعة من الادوات المتكاملة التي تعمل سويا من اجل الوصول لافضل اداء للحاسب ، فيقوم البرنامج باصلاح النظام ويسرع الجهاز ويزيل الملفات الغير مرغوب فيها والزائدة عن حاجتك والتي لا تحتاجها ، كما يدير النظام بشكل كامل ويحافظ على خصوصيتك ويحذف اخر ارتباطات الانترنت التي زرعتها ، كما يقوم بعملية بحث عميق عن الملفات المؤقتة والمحذوفة ويقوم بازالتها حتى تستمتع بنظام قوي سريع وخالي من المشاكل ، ويقوم ايضا بصيانة وتنظيف الرجيستري (( سجل النظام )) بشكل مذهل مما يجعل تصفح النظام اسرع ما يمكن ويحافظ على اداء جهازك بشكل ممتاز ويحل الكثير من المشاكل المعروفة مثل حل مشكلة رسائل الخطأ ، كما يمكنه التحكم الكامل بالبرامج التي تبدا عملها عند بداية التشغيل والتعديل في هذه الخيارات ، ويقوم كذلك بالحفاظ الدائم على توفير اكبر قدر من الذاكرة المتاحة لجهازك باعادة الترتيب تلقائيا لها مما يتيح مساحة اكبر للذاكرة المتوفرة وغيرها الكثير من المميزات الرائعة التي لا تعد ولا تحصى ، برنامج اكثر من رائع ويستحق بكل تاكيد التحميل والتجربة
*
*صورة للبرنامج


*








http://rapidshare.com/files/144505474/XPRepairPro2007Build3.5.5.rar


----------



## zama (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج
 لكن من الأفضل نقل الموضوع لقسم البرامج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك بيتر


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على البرنامج 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا يا بيتر


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز 
علي البرنامج
ربنا يعوض تعبك
 ويبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (31 مارس 2009)

*شكرا على مروركم و ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## بكلوج (31 مارس 2009)

برنامج جامد  وشكرا لمحبتكم المحبه تحتمل كل شى


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## princess samir (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اللينك خطأ


----------



## duosrl (25 سبتمبر 2009)

peter_oscar قال:


> *xp repair pro 3.5.5 full (البرنامج كامل )*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## b3bo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*الينك خطا*


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مميز  زرائع الرب يبارك مجهودك ............شكــــــــــــرا​


----------



## adel meshmesh (7 أكتوبر 2009)

Home
 News
 Rewards
 Money
 Premium Zone
 Premium Zone Login
 Create Account
 Extend Account
 Forgot Password
 TrafficShare
 Free Zone
 Collector's Zone Login
 LinkList Login
 Create LinkList
 RapidGames
 RapidTools
 RapidShare Manager
 RapidUploader
 RapidShare Checker
 API
 Support
 FAQ
 Support Contact
 Abuse Contact
 Security advice
 RapidShare AG
 About us
 Jobs
 Testimonials
 Banner
 Conditions of use
 Imprint
 Privacy Policy



Error
The file could not be found. Please check the download link. 
About us | Jobs | Terms of use | Imprint


----------

